
Finally, at long last, someone hacked Amazon’s Alexa into a signing fish - kposehn
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/04/finally-at-long-last-someone-hacked-amazons-alexa-into-one-of-those-singing-fish/?ncid=tcdaily
======
davelnewton
That's amazing since it has no fingers.

